# Surprise! Unexpected Pleasures Are Sweetest



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: In some ways maybe this can be used for IBS. http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1728.77424 ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for posting this, Eric.







I think I'll print it out and give it to a few people I know! Maybe I'll get that Godiva chocolate after all.





















JeanG


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

mmmm chocolate mmmm


----------

